# What to charge for chart auditing



## lisamiller1123 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been asked by a local specialty doctor to audit some of his charts.  I would like to know the % of charts I should audit for the first time and a ball park of what I should charge.  I want to be fair but not too fair.

Thank you for any help
Lisa Miller, CPC


----------



## ncsorice (Dec 14, 2010)

*charge to audit*

Hi Lisa,

My boss just asked  me to find out the same thing. Did you ever get an answer? WHat did you decide? She wanted to know if the charge should be a flat rate, per chart? by the hour?

Any feed back would be great. Thanks for the help.

Coleen


----------

